# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  A certain Sport Festival!

## michael79

Hi,
Let's make a little experiment and treat him as a lucid challenge. Actually is very simple, you just need to:




> Fall asleep while breathing through your mouth and focusing on the throat chakra(or just your throat) while laying on your back with closed eyes of course



There is not a time limit to this challenge, you can do it any time during the day(as a nap) and night(before sleep or during WBTB).

You can have an AP or a LD in your case, or a SP experience, in my case I'm having an experience 75% of the time. Please share your stories here and have fun :wink2:

----------


## michael79

Come on! Where is your sport spirit?

----------


## Occipitalred

We have to specifically focus on the throat chakra? I'm kind of trying to use SSILD now.

----------


## michael79

> We have to specifically focus on the throat chakra? I'm kind of trying to use SSILD now.



Throat chakra or just the sensation of Air going through your throat In and Out.

----------


## Occipitalred

I tried a nap last night but didn't fall asleep  :tongue2:

----------


## michael79

> I tried a nap last night but didn't fall asleep



This is the hardest part, maybe you must be more tired.

----------


## michael79

As I have been told on another forum, the way I phrased this, sounds more like a normal WILD technique, but that wasn't my intention, WILDing is not my intention, so I will rephrase it for better understanding of my intention.




> Try Falling asleep *normally* while breathing through your mouth and just *feel the Air* going In and Out through your throat, while laying on your back. If done right it will lead to spontaneous experience, but it *must not be* treat it as a WILD.

----------


## Occipitalred

A WILD is any lucid dream where there was continuity with wakefulness. Do you simply mean that (1.) here, we're not intending to enter a lucid dream directly (but that it will happen spontaneously without the effort?) or (2.) do you mean that we are intending to lucid dream, whether it's DILD or WILD, it doesn't matter? 

If (1.), I am thinking it could work. The Aspy study you linked concluded that whether you used intention or SSILD, they both had an effect but there was no use using them together. Maybe, simply doing something that increases cortical activity before falling asleep increases lucid rate by 15% (their result if I remember). Possibly, changing technique once in a while can keep it fresh and useful in increasing cortical activity and efficacy for inducing LDs.

----------


## michael79

Yes my friend, you are right, definitely the first option. I'm thinking we actually are sitting on a goldmine, maybe the next big thing in lucid dreaming. A technique that stimulates the cortical activity just enough not to wake you up or keeping you awake, but to make you lucid moment after you fall asleep. Btw I have a several of those in which I fall asleep and suddenly become wide awake for no reason and I immediately know I'm dreaming, but I never was able to  come with a way to consciously repeat the process. I was analyzing them countless of times from different angles to see what was different from ordinary falling asleep, but was unable to collect enough information to recreate it. Now we have SSILD which doing exactly this but with mixed results, in other words not very effective. The creator of SSILD said himself his technique is a mysterious one, so he doesn't exactly know how or why is working. Of course his mine intend was to reach WILD with SSILD(I think his first version is around here, maybe in his first posts), everything else is a side effect. Like sometimes from failed WILD attempt after you fall asleep, you suddenly become lucid for no reason, which is the same in the case of SSILD but amplified. My technique here is the same thing, falling asleep from a 'failed' WILD attempt, producing late onset effect. I know it has mixing results and will not work for everyone, but it is still something. Who knows maybe somebody out there already in some lab has made this possible, like the machine in the Inception movie. :wink2:

----------

